# Lane RLP-6 Thoughts



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

So, ive tried a few aromatics (cpt black is tongue bite tastic but smells good, and CAO moontrance is tasty and smells good but kinda goopey.)

I have also tried a few non-aro's such as esoterica margate "best full english" C&D haunted bookshop and GLpease chelsea morning
(im new to pipe smoking, )

now, i like aros and i like the non-aros, but i wanted something in between. i tried Lane RLP-6, a bulk from smokingpipes.com, and it was actually really nice, I could taste the tobacco but it still had a nice room note and a bit of added flavor

can anyone suggest other blends that are "semi-aromatic" so to speak?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

never had it but lane 1Q is a best seller.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shortcut to Mushrooms or McClelland HGL. A good description of either of these would be would be RLP-6 with latakia added.

Pipeworks and Wilke #191 Honey Vanilla is another semi-aromatic that pretty decent.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

sorry to dig up an older thread, But I was searching RLP-6 to see what others thought.

I got a sample from a friend that was McClellands RSVP "Invitation". This is supposed to be a match to Lane's RLP-6. SO I wanted to see if it was a match. The smell was similar, but the McClelland had a stronger scent. The RLP-6 seemed like a milder version. I think I will find some RSVP to fill the rest of the Mason Jar and just mix them together. I Love the Jar smell, and it does slightly carry over to the smoke.

I also have to second the Shortcut to Mushrooms... was the first sampler that I got and had to buy an 8oz bag. Aged it for a year and its still good, but can't say it improved, just tasted the same.


----------

